# Tonneau



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just made this as the black/gold material has arrived. it will be two weeks before the copper and burgundy are here.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Jase.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

That's looking nice, Roy.









Are you planning to offer colour options for the dials?

I prefer black myself.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I like it Roy, but am also interested to see the copper and burgundy dial


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> That's looking nice, Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















On reflection, that's a bit of a dumb question, isn't it....?

I'll get me coat.....


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

It looks very good. I like the RLT like that, much nicer than the round style. I think the black and gold might be nicer though with gold hands and in a gold tone case. I think the Copper and burgundy is going to look great in that stainless case.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

That looks fantastic Roy









Could the marker edges/corners be sharper and have a border? Like the RLT 11:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Due to me milling the dials with a rotary cutter the edges of the cutouts are a little rounded.

I think that edging them will be too much and I really wanted the dial to all be cut out without any printing as I thought that this would be more unique.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

potz said:


> Cool Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree looking at the photo but maybe when you have them in front of you they don't look so thick.

The gold and black is certainly nice and I can't wait to see the other colours.

Would using the same thickness as the hour makers be too thin roy, just thinking it might be easier for you to just extend the hour markers. Do you just programme the pattern and leave the milling machine to cut the hole face in one run or do you have to change bits?


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

potz said:


> murph said:
> 
> 
> > Would using the same thickness as the hour makers be too thin roy,
> ...


Hi Guys

Agree completely, the symmetry of the design is perfect and if the markers were made slightly smaller it would be spot on.

What happened to the styalised logo Roy? i really think it would suit this design


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes Potz, I thought it might be too thin but didn't want to suggest anything that would complicate the manufacture so I just thought it might be an easy option. Mind you the same bit is probably used for the whole thing and more parallel cuts are made for the thick index marks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It would be no problem to make them thinner and longer. I'll make one tomorrow.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have to agree also, thinner hour markers and the deco RLT logo would look superb


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

All gone a bit quiet here....









Is that the sound of rotary cutting I hear?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm working on it Steve, just been doing a few other things. I'll have something to show soon.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I know this is going a bit to far for the price you are offering these but would it not be great to match the

lume to the etched colour of the dial?

i.e. old coloured lume for the gold/black one, red lume for the burgundy/black dial, orange lume for the copper/black dial

of course I am assuming you can get lume in different colours apart from green and I think i've seen some somewhere and do understand that thet don't glow as bright as the original stuff but hey would look great I think and not many other people have orange or red lume do they?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot do the lume the same colour as the dial. I feel it needs to contrast anyway and match the hands.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Roy said:


> I cannot do the lume the same colour as the dial. I feel it needs to contrast anyway and match the hands.


I meant all the lume the same colour - ie. hands an' all - and I realise that this would be a hell of a lot of work for the price you are offering so just take it as food for thought for the future -

One would expect to pay considerably more for that amount of work of course... (mixing lume powders... re doing the hands (which no one wants to do if they're done already and if it aint broke dont fix it..)

just day dreaming !


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I know that this is what you meant. I do not think it would look right as there would be no way of matching the colour of the lume to the dial exactly. Therefore it would just look like a bad match.

I prefer to have the lume a different colour to the dial.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Roy said:


> I know that this is what you meant. I do not think it would look right as there would be no way of matching the colour of the lume to the dial exactly. Therefore it would just look like a bad match.
> 
> I prefer to have the lume a different colour to the dial.


Very true, the colour would never match... you'd have to match a paint and then that defeats the whole object of the etched dials...


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Roy said:


> Just made this as the black/gold material has arrived. it will be two weeks before the copper and burgundy are here.


Looks really good, how many are you making Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dowsing said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Just made this as the black/gold material has arrived. it will be two weeks before the copper and burgundy are here.
> ...


Around 20 pieces.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I have to agree also, thinner hour markers and the deco RLT logo would look superb


I like the original deco logo, too.

Deco was and is a style distinguished by the strong colours, the symmetry, frequent angularity and geometry of it's designs, rather in contrast to the more muted colours, and fluid, naturalistic, organic shapes and lines of the Art Nouveau which preceded it. Deco has been defined as being 'elegant, functional, ultra modern', in both designs and materials. That is, IMHO, what we're looking at here in The Don's new watch.

Think Odeons for Deco. And the Chrysler Building in New York. And Metropolis. And Jacques-Emile Ruhlmann. CR Macintosh for Art Nouveau. And Lalique as bridging both styles...and look at the clocks of Maurice Marinot,

I'll get me coat.

_'Old Photographers never die; it just smells like it'_


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)




----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

What price region are we talking about, and are there any left or are they all spoken for?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Price will be approx Â£170 - Â£190, do not know exactly yet.

There are still some left.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The material for the dials is arriving tomorrow.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool.

I was meaning to ask you, Roy, after watching the video of the dial making for this one - does the cutter of the engraver do the dial deisgn and then slice thru the material to leave you with a dial or do you later have to cut it out of the sheet? It looked like it does a double cut on the edge but it was hard to tell from the angle etc.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Did the new material arrive today Roy or is it in the post somewhere?

I'm sure our postal service is getting worse. I just had another delivery from Japan which took two days from being posted to arriving in the UK and leaving the receiving depot followed by another week to travel the length of the UK.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it is here, I hope to make up some watches showing the the three different dials within a couple of days.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I look forward to seeing them Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> Cool.
> 
> I was meaning to ask you, Roy, after watching the video of the dial making for this one - does the cutter of the engraver do the dial deisgn and then slice thru the material to leave you with a dial or do you later have to cut it out of the sheet? It looked like it does a double cut on the edge but it was hard to tell from the angle etc.


It can cut it out if I wish it to.


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Roy, what are the dimensions (lug tip to lug tip)? Am I missing them already listed somewhere on the site? If it's not to big are they all already spoken for?

Michael


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Great looking watch. However at 51mm it's way to big for my small wrist. Any plans in the owrks for a midsize (about 42mm) version?

Michael


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

m58dh said:


> Great looking watch. However at 51mm it's way to big for my small wrist. Any plans in the owrks for a midsize (about 42mm) version?
> 
> Michael


No sorry.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lug to lug it is approx 51mm.

They are not on the site yet but can still be reserved.

I was hoping to get the dials done today but it might take a couple more days as I am finishing off the chrono's.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just found time to make these three dials, I think that this will be the final design with a choice of black/gold burgundy/gold or copper/black. Hard to photograph the copper but it is metalic in real life. I'll get them into cases and see what they look like.

This might show the copper better.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I quite like the copper but in the pic it looks more gold or brass coloured than copper. Does it actually look like copper in real life Roy?

I can't really imagine which colour will look best in the case though.

Oh, I see it now Roy it's more like a shade between copper and gold than traditional dark copper.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It does look like copper in real life, I have added another picture above.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like that copper one Roy, thats the one I'll go for I think.....

Just the hands to show us now


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, the cooper looks nice Roy... Cant wait to see it in real life


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi

The copper does look good







, but, as others have suggested, would it be possible to see the it with hands and the case before the final decision is made?

The watch is going to look great!!

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have quickly put these together to show all three dials in a watch.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

WAAAA...

Want them all.

How soon do you need a decision, Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

chris l said:


> WAAAA...
> 
> Want them all.
> 
> How soon do you need a decision, Roy?


No rush Chris,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought I would like the copper one best but I think the burgundy one is the one for me now


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I thought I would like the copper one best but I think the burgundy one is the one for me now


Exactly how i feel, its either the burgundy or the black for me after seeing them in situ.

What a dilema









Cheers

Martin


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I have to agree the burgundy one seems a nice match to me. Maybe it's the colour of the lume which just seems to sit well with the burgundy and silver case.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Holy... Okay, a quick question; Are the 'indices' lumed as well?

Those a gawd-dang nice!

--C.W.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Doh, just reread the thread! Obviously the indices are lumed.

Go back to your reading!

--C.W.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice contrast on the burgundy dial Roy


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Black for me, please Roy.

I can't believe myself, but I showed this thread to my Father, who has fallen in love with these watches, which, he says, remind him of a ?Bulova? he had during the '50's.

I'm thinking of giving him my RLT for Christmas.

Should I? Shouldn't I?

It would make him happy, but then it would make me happy, too!

Hmmm.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

One each would seem to be the logical way to go


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jasonm said:


> One each would seem to be the logical way to go


In an ideal world, but the computer says NO...


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe a brown strap with the burgundy, black with black and er, a tan strap with the copper?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Having only looked quickly, burgandy is the one for me







but the copper one is also very nice 









It's a hard life


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I really wanted the copper but its looks more goldy in the pics... perhaps I should pass my place in the edition onto someone else who will appreciate the watch more


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The copper is copper and not gold coloured. It looks copper on my screen but it hard to get the colour right in a photograph.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

They all look great, Roy, but I think the copper one for me







.


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Roy

Any news on what the final decoration to the movement will look like?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No sorry, not yet.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I like all three, having difficulty choosing a favourite.

The copper appeals as being unusual but I wonder if it would be better without the lume


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

STOP PRESS STOP PRESS









Roy has very kindly sent me the copper dialed prototype Tonneau to look at after I nagged him into submision









Its great







And rest assured everyone ( Jon  ) it is a very nice reddy copper colour...

The case is really nice too, with a definate 'Curvex' shape to it that I dont think has been captured in a photo yet......

Now the bad news...Ive just got in after working away so no photo yet.....And Im out very early tomorrow to go to Dublin for my office Xmas party







( In the Guiness factory, so quite literaly a piss up in a brewery







)

So no photot tomorrow either, sorry









This is going to be a great RLT watch


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Jase,

Leave the watch at home, mate, waterproof & Guinness-proof are not the same thing


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Jason, enjoy your trip but you must post photos as soon as you are back.

Not a bit early for a Xmas party ?? Any excuse eh?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

limey said:


> Jase,
> 
> Leave the watch at home, mate, waterproof & Guinness-proof are not the same thing


Or Jason proof


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Its great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See I said it was copper,


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know if Jason is the best person to choose to back you up on that Roy. 









I mean he's having an office Christmas party in November and at Guinness factory. I have my doubts that Guinness even know about this party and have this niggling image of him lurking around outside Guinness tonight so he can drain the empty barrels.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, Jason swimming around in a vat of Guinness, clad only in a diver, trying to drink his way out...

NOW, try and get THAT image out of your head. HA ha.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"And Im out very early tomorrow to go to Dublin for my office Xmas party ( In the Guiness factory, so quite literally a piss up in a brewery )"

I'm going to get a job like this and respect the Government's request to work until I'm 75.

If me liver holds out.



limey said:


> Yes, Jason swimming around in a vat of Guinness, clad only in a diver, trying to drink his way out...


Me Grandfather died like that; drowned in a vat of brandy. Terrible, it was, took him three days to succumb. Mind you, he did fight off seventeen rescue attempts...


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

... that's the punch-line.

For the life of me, I could not remember it. Glad someone could use my setup line...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

limey said:


> ... that's the punch-line.
> 
> For the life of me, I could not remember it. Glad someone could use my setup line...


The old ones are sometimes the best ones...



(Speaking as an old one)


----------

